# Ankle Bracelets on pigeons..?



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Hey everyone, I was going to get some bands for my birds but came across this unusual thing. They look like ankle bracelets on the birds feet. What is this used for?

Pic.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hahhaha wow the birdie looks lovely with those ornatened bracelets (_or Rings_), I think i saw pigeons with bracelets in youtube they're from India or Pakistan If I remember, it is not unusual like some fanciers paint their pigeons


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

I did notice a lot of these birds are found in Southern Asia, like how you Abdulbaki explained. 

I like how it looks, and was wondering if it will cause any problems with my birds here in the USA...Since I do not band my birds for year and such since I do not race or anything like that.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah,these are rings used in India,Pakistan etc.Its like a bell,its makes sound when the pigeons walks and fly's


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Doig said:


> I did notice a lot of these birds are found in Southern Asia, like how you Abdulbaki explained.
> 
> I like how it looks, and was wondering if it will cause any problems with my birds here in the USA...Since I do not band my birds for year and such since I do not race or anything like that.


You can band them with ankle bracelets or anything else If you want, but If it happened that one of your pigeons got lost , or gone to somebody else they won't be able to trace you and give it back this is the only problem, or you can put a normal band in one leg and something else in the other leg, I'm sure they will look beautiful


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

THANKS

AND yes that was exactly what I was thinking, banding one leg and the other will be decorated. 

I might try this, I will keep you guys posted if it works out well.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't forget to take pictures


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Well, now ... I am starting to wonder.. what if the mass of the band and the "leg decor" have different masses and cause one leg to feel heavier than the other..?

Would that effect anything about the bird??? like sitting on eggs, flying, etc...?


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Doig said:


> Well, now ... I am starting to wonder.. what if the mass of the band and the "leg decor" have different masses and cause one leg to feel heavier than the other..?
> 
> Would that effect anything about the bird??? like sitting on eggs, flying, etc...?


Do birds with 1 band on 1 leg have issues flying, sitting on eggs, etc?  not that I've heard of. I mean, unless you're using pure gold with diamonds planted in so that it weighs half a pound, I think you'll be ok


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

lol.. I see it now.

Though in some case do you/ya'll think that with these leg bands and those large decorations discomfort them if they are resting on a branch...? If you understand what I am trying to say. lol


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

I wouldn't imagine. But you could always to clip on/off ones (well I assume they all clip on and off) and then only put them on when you're taking photos


----------

